# Problems compiling an up to date kernel

## optional95

I need help, because meanwhile I'm somewhat lost and close to fully reinstall my system.

After one year I finally upgraded my laptop with a emerge -u world --deep. Everything worked fine, besides compiling an up to date kernel.

I tried 2.6.30 2.6.31 and 2.6.32 (all gentoo sources; I even once tried vanilla sources). I always encounter the same error:

In file included from /usr/include/linux/netfilter_ipv4.h:8,                    

                 from ipsvd/tcpudp.c:33:                                        

/usr/include/linux/netfilter.h:56: error: field 'in' has incomplete type

/usr/include/linux/netfilter.h:57: error: field 'in6' has incomplete type

ipsvd/tcpudp.c: In function 'tcpudpsvd_main':                            

ipsvd/tcpudp.c:314: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

make[1]: *** [ipsvd/tcpudp.o] Error 1

make: *** [ipsvd] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs...

I checked the web multiple times but I did not find a solution yet.

The only thing I found is saying it was solved with busybox > 1.11 and I have 1.14 on my system. I even reinstalled it.

(https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=238141)

Any better idea than just reinstalling the total system?

Thank you

Steffen

----------

## Mike Hunt

 *optional95 wrote:*   

> Any better idea than just reinstalling the total system?

 

Yes, cd to /usr/src/linux and run

```
make mrproper && make defconfig && make menuconfig
```

backup your old .config file if you want to keep it, because make mrproper will delete it.

----------

## optional95

done already three times. I even deleted the whole /usr/src/linux directory and started from scratch, including a fresh config file.

----------

## Hu

What version of sys-kernel/linux-headers are you using?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

This sounds interesting. Please post the results of lspci -n, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file and your current .config.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## optional95

to Hu:

      Latest version available: 2.6.30-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.30-r1

----------

## optional95

lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0600: 1002:5950 (rev 01)

00:01.0 0604: 1002:5a3f

00:05.0 0604: 1002:5a37

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4374

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4375

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4373

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4372 (rev 11)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:4376

00:14.3 0601: 1002:4377

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4371

00:14.5 0401: 1002:4370 (rev 02)

00:14.6 0703: 1002:4378 (rev 02)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:05.0 0300: 1002:5955

06:02.0 0280: 14e4:4318 (rev 02)

06:06.0 0200: 10ec:8139 (rev 10)
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

fstab:

```
/dev/hda3               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda7               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/hda6               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user  0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        auto            noauto,rw,user 0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

```

.config:

seems to be too long to be put in here. Is there an opportunity to upload an attachement?

Thank you

Steffen

----------

## Mike Hunt

Yes, 

http://www.pastebin.ca/

and post the URL  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

What he said. The URL is in my sig.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## optional95

OK, I admit it. Reading all information helps sometimes   :Sad: 

here is the link

http://www.pastebin.ca/1616094

Again, thanks for help upfront.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Still need cat /proc/cpuinfo. I also need to know whether you want to use the b43 module or broadcom-sta for your wireless device.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## cwr

Well, something's off somewhere; I'm running a 2.6.30 kernel, and /usr/include/linux/nefilter.h

_has_ only 49 lines.   Might be worth finding out where that file came from.

Will

----------

## optional95

traum9 # cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 36

model name      : AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-34

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1800.000

cache size      : 1024 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow up pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3585.43

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

I intend to use the b43 module

----------

